# Torch Lighter Burns!



## bkc888 (Mar 2, 2007)

Well I have heard many stories on how people have burned themselves/others with torch lighters.


One was a friend who tried to light someones cig with a torch lighter. The friend burned the guys nose and he had a black spot for a while....quite funny lol


Has anyone encountered burn stories with these lighters?


----------



## physiognomy (Feb 6, 2007)

Thankfully no.... :ss

A chick at a bar the other week asked me if I had a ligher & was a little confused when I took her cigarette & lit it... I just didn't trust lighting the thing while it was still in her mouth!!!


----------



## inept (Jun 22, 2006)

Not personally, but I've started warning people (esp. newbies and cigarette smokers) to not lean in when I light them with my torch. I do the torching, they do the drawing and turning.


----------



## dmb10286 (Mar 28, 2007)

I have attempted several times to light people on fire. Besides stubbly eye brows i've yet to succeed. Lol. But more on topic the other day I did see a not so sober friend burn him self on a stove top trying to light a smoke. Hilarious.


----------



## iceman95 (Jan 1, 2007)

:r I thought I was the only one.

I burned the crap out of my finger while toasting the foot of a Toraño Exodus 1959 Silver Robusto this past weekend. Got off the side of it a little too far and put a blister on my middle finger.


----------



## bkc888 (Mar 2, 2007)

And another thing...the flame is REALLY hard to see in daylight.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

No


I usually just light my cigars with them...:r


----------



## Hoplophile (Feb 2, 2007)

Never with a torch, but...
About 20 years ago, I was at a party at a friend's house. He had out of town guests, one of whom was a blonde I really hit it off with. We were standing in his kitchen, shooting the breeze. Things seemed like they were going very well with the girl. I tried to light a cigarette, but my lighter died, so I bent down and lit my smoke with a burner on his stove, all the while continuing my conversation. I must have had way to much to drink at that point, because i was the last person in the room to realize that my hair was fully engulfed, a la Kramer. The most horrendous stench I ever smelled. Had a big spot of hair right in the front that was burned a whitish color, and extra crispy.

The evening did not end as i thought it was going to. :hn


----------



## wharfrathoss (Dec 27, 2006)

haven't burned myself yet, but i get a kick out of letting cigarette smokers use the torch to light up-sometimes the results are pretty funny-i saw one guy burn his cigarette almost in 1/2!


----------



## Mr. Montecristo (Feb 4, 2007)

No burning nose here. If the flame is set too high, then you could burn yourself. Set the flame low, and you'll be fine.


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

Not too long ago, I was lighting a cigar while walking along the street, leaving my office and heading to a bar a couple of blocks away. Well, I was holding the cigar in my left hand a PB-207 in my right hand, torching the foot, when my cell phone rings. So, I switch the cigar to my right hand, reach in my left hand pocket, retrieve my cell phone, say "hello", and stick the cigar in my mouth. Problem was, the very very very hot lighter was still in that hand and came in direct contact with my face--right below my lip. So I had this strange-looking red mark (looking kind of like this: o0) on my face for a few days. Hurt like hell, too. Now I use the cap that came with the darn thing.


----------



## Teninx (Apr 23, 2006)

bkc888 said:


> And another thing...the flame is REALLY hard to see in daylight.


Because of this, I never let anyone use my torch lighter if I'm not sure that they have already used torches.


----------



## Teninx (Apr 23, 2006)

Oh, and the classic 'stupid newbie' torch lighter mistake: Holding it up to your ear to hear the 'hisssssss...' when checking the levels. Made that mistake exactly once!


----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

Lit part of my beard on fire one time.


----------



## Funnymantrip (Oct 28, 2004)

Have not burned myself, but I did set my hand on fire. Was filling up a really crappy butane lighter, one with the blue light that flashed when you lit it. (It was not mine) . I was not paying attention and talking while I was filling it. When I got done, clicked the ignition and my hand went into flames. I don't feel ashamed to say I screamed like a little girl. Now when I fill up, I give some time before clicking it the first time.


----------



## MrGudgeon (Jan 28, 2007)

I've had my xikar torch for about a month and a half, and I've already burned myself at least twice. The first time I was walking through a dark hallway and playing with it, clicking it on and off. Turns out it was upside down in my hand, so the torch flame lit right into my palm. Ouch. Second time around, after a night of pretty heavy partying I actually lit my own hair on fire with it. I've got long curly hair, which is apparently easily ignited. Woooops.


----------



## jbo (Feb 16, 2007)

Funny you should ask.  My daughter bought me a triple torch lighter a couple of years ago for Father's Day. She was a waitress at TGIF's and we went there for dinner. She gave me the lighter and a couple of sticks. I was rather new to cigars and had never seen a torch before. My wife hates cigars and was not very happy with my gift, so, being THE man...I decided to show off a little. I took the lighter out and looked at it and could feel my wife staring at me. So...I lit it but didn't see any fire. I lit it again and again didn't see any fire. So...I lit it again and held my thumb over the flame to make sure it was hot. IT WAS.  Took my thumb about a week to stop hurting! Needless to say, I didn't get any sympathy from my wife, but my two daughters thought it was really funny.

P.S. This was not one of my smarter moments and I probably wouldn't share this story except for the anonymous nature of the internet.


----------

